# Bands not staying on forks



## m17hrandir (May 30, 2013)

First of all this is an awesome site full to the brim with the knowledge I needed to get started in this hobby, this community is awesome!!! So (here comes the newbie problems) I recently created a copy of the Seal Sniper (being broke and in college I couldn't get that G10 one that looks oh so awesome!!!!) out of 5/4 oak. I happened to have some green and blue theraband (latex free) and a few old leather gloves around and figured I could create the bands and pouch out of these. I picked up the roller cutter and a cutting mat along with a metal ruler recommended by everyone. I decided to use the green and cut 1" to 3/4" x 10" to use, I attached them to the pouch I made easy enough using extra green thera band and those held fine with no problems. Now when I attached them to the forks with the same method using strips of thera band green the band pulls out for me after a few shots leaving the thin strips still intact and tight, I cut a few longer strips and pulled until they didnt stretch for every layer and it still pulled out after a few shots. I created the same groove seen in the seal sniper on mine (it is an accurate, maybe thicker copy) but I sanded smooth most of the surfaces so Im assume it is to smooth to hold the rubber down. Is there another method of attachment I should use? I was wondering if I can slightly checker the forks, add some kind of resin or glue or what kind of "roughness" I can go to before it starts wearing the bands on me.

Thank you for your time,

Tim


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You are not stretching your tie band tight enough or you are not putting enough wraps on. If the bands are slick with talk try wiping them off with a damp cloth before tying. -- Tex


----------



## m17hrandir (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply, it was the powder on the rubber, I wiped it off and wiped off the wood as well (might have been some sawdust powder still in there.) I cant pull it out now! Shot about 15 times and it didn't budge, I have theraband gold in the mail but Im glad I tried ahead of time to work out the kinks. Thanks again!!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

m17hrandir said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, it was the powder on the rubber, I wiped it off and wiped off the wood as well (might have been some sawdust powder still in there.) I cant pull it out now! Shot about 15 times and it didn't budge, I have theraband gold in the mail but Im glad I tried ahead of time to work out the kinks. Thanks again!!


look like you beat me to it. i was just about to suggest that you wash the bands real good.


----------

